

AI vs. web dev - halieu
https://thegrid.io

======
powatom
This pops up every few weeks / months and not once have I seen anything
tangible from them. They refuse to offer a 'try-before-you-buy' demo and
there's no way to actually see the tech work. You have to pay for a year's
subscription, with no release date for the actual product other than 'late
spring', with e-commerce coming 'late 2015'.

I would have a lot more confidence in handing over my money if they'd release
something that people could actually look at and determine whether it's worth
the price. The pre-order price is not really that expensive, but they have
over 20k pre-paid subscribers waiting for _anything_ with no visibility of
actual progress other than slick marketing.

Maybe I'm just a cynic, but this just feels like it's going to be a
disappointment.

------
Elrac
I think this sentence exemplifies what's wrong with this "glitzy Web sites for
Dummies" approach:

> Just throw in videos, images, text, products and more and magically get a
> website that looks like it was poured over by a million-dollar design team.
> Once and for all, content is king.

------
CmonDev
Powered by _weak_ AI.

